# S & w sheild9 or ruger lc9



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Researched both and looks like the Ruger LC9 got out before the S&W Shield9?
Input on the PRO'S & CON'S between the 2, your thoughts? :whistling: :whistling:
The Ruger LC9 is a hair smaller then the S & W Sheild 9, but not by much, check out the spec's sheet on both of them?


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a LC9, sold it . The trigger is awful on it. Such a long pull. Never shot a S&W sheild, but it has to be better than the LC9. I'm a Ruger guy, but could not get over trigger pull.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

For a belly weapon, wouldn't think trigger pull would be an issue? :whistling:


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

lc9 trigger sucks, shield is heavy as a glock

good middle ground kahr cm9, pocketable while the others arent


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Grove said:


> lc9 trigger sucks, shield is heavy as a glock
> 
> good middle ground kahr cm9, pocketable while the others arent


Just own both... LOL


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

the shield isnt light or pocketable, really is just as heavy as G26 just skinnier, i sold mine the day after buying it and trying to carry it loaded

the cm9 will fit into any pocket, weighs less, cost the same

i actually prefer the lower-quality PF9 over the LC9 because its got a smaller profile and isnt lawyerd up with useless safties (under 14oz weight)

also i dont consider them belly weapons as i have seen people shoot 100yards with a CM9 and even the kahr 380

this is mainly due to the trigger being good and not long, i can shoot the cm9/pm9 as well as a full size glock, and i dont even own either anymore, the lc9/pf9 type trigger doesnt lend to accuracy at far lengths, sheild has a nice trigger though, just heavy loaded for the size


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

THE LC9 is not a bad handgun


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I let the ole lady handle both and she chose the LC9. Trigger pull/safety was deciding factor. She's carrying it in her purse and anything to help from accidental discharge will help. Either 1 will do the job, but who's gonna think in the situation of deadly force "hmmm, this trigger pull is milimeters longer then (fill in blank here)???" I personally carry the G27!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've owned both. The trigger on the Shield is a lot better, one of the better triggers on a polymere gun. Both are great guns but the Shield gets my vote. Fits better in my hand, great ergonomics, easier follow up acquisition for me. Can't go wrong with either one. Get which one feels better to you.


----------



## CoastalDon (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a shield 9 and for a subcompact it is a darn nice gun, very solid. As others have stated the trigger and the width are 2 pluses. I probably wont keep mine, but thats just cause i want to get a larger gun (size not caliber).


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The Shield seems to be in a size between a sub-compact and a pocket gun. However, the way the Shield is marketed and designed it seems to try to fill the role of a backup gun. Although many people carry them as a primary gun. The weight is only three ounces less than a G26. Based off of size and design the Shield looks like it would door a poor job in the role of pocket carry.

If I had to choose between the two I would pick the LC9 on the basis if I were pocket carrying. For the pocket carry role I want a long double action trigger because at times I've thrown the similar LCP in just a pocket without a holster (a pocket holster would have made the presentation problematic). A short trigger pull just doesn't sit well with me without some sort of holster. The trigger pull on the LC9 is actually pretty good for a double action pull, its not as heavy or stacking like many others and its ridiculously smooth (admittedly, I shoot better with DA over SA guns).


----------



## RRlocoENGR (Jan 29, 2012)

The triggers on the new shields are supposed to be very nice. Get the Shield, I have a Ruger LC9 and using it for CC, I have rust on the slide.


----------



## RRlocoENGR (Jan 29, 2012)

Gravity3694 said:


> If I had to choose between the two I would pick the LC9 on the basis if I were pocket carrying. For the pocket carry role I want a long double action trigger because at times I've thrown the similar LCP in just a pocket without a holster (a pocket holster would have made the presentation problematic). A short trigger pull just doesn't sit well with me without some sort of holster. The trigger pull on the LC9 is actually pretty good for a double action pull, its not as heavy or stacking like many others and its ridiculously smooth (admittedly, I shoot better with DA over SA guns).


A holster, even for a pocket gun is a good idea. I own a LC9 and could not carry it in a pocket, guess I have small pockets.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

What about those two compared with the XDS? Besides the obvious difference of 9mm vs 45.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

RRlocoENGR said:


> A holster, even for a pocket gun is a good idea. I own a LC9 and could not carry it in a pocket, guess I have small pockets.


I mostly like holsters for pocket carry since they keep the gun oriented the same way so there's some consistency in the draw. I have at times thrown my LCP in the coat pocket in my suit without the holster since it makes the draw harder and created unneeded bulk. The long double action pull is enough of a margin of safety for me.


----------

